# london site advice



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

we have tickets for the Albert Hall June 2012 and a MH which is not LEZ compliant. Can anyone suggest a site with a decent transport link and outside the LEZ

Thanks for reading


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

CCC Chertsey is outside the LEZ, reasonable transport to the centre


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Theres this CS... Theydon Bois - Mossford Green Nursery It's in-between Abridge and Theydon Bois and about a 15 min walk to nearest underground station @ Theydon Bois. Roughly 40 mins into town.

It's not in the LEZ, but you might need to plan your route carefully and use the M11 approach to it.

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You could try this and pick one near a rail line.

http://www.parkatmyhouse.com/uk/?gclid=CIakxa65z6wCFQ0OfAodvWT1TQ

Ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

interesting idea Ray. We're going over the Queens Jubilee BH weekend without the kids and probably going for a couple of nights so not sure a driveway is a good idea but I'll look at it as a possible


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

commuter said:



> We're going over the Queens Jubilee BH weekend


Whatever you decide, I'd book it quick. We were waiting for CC bookings to open at 9am on Dec7th to get ours sorted, but fate has stepped in.

There is a CC at Hatfield (Commons Wood, I think) which is close to the Hospital and a direct bus service into the railway; change at Finsbury Park for the Underground (down a long spiral staircase - not sure about disabled access). Bus is approx £4; train is £15 approx.
Coming back, we got on at King's Cross to save the climb! A taxi cost £12, I think, but it was jolly cold (midnight, 3rd Feb).

I often look on Google streetmaps to see how easy it would be to walk from sites to stations. Chertsey is quite a way, as I discovered when I couldn't get a taxi back. (approx £8 to get there in the morning)

Have you considered trains from Dronfield / Chesterfield - it might be easier and cheaper!

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you thought of the C&CC site at Oxford ?

The Redbridge P&R bus from beside the campsite takes you through Oxford to Thornhill P&R ( London side of Oxford) and from there you can get a comfortable fast coach every 10 minutes into London: there are 2 companies in competition and several stops in London. They run 24/7 and the fare includes your P&R bus as well.

If you want to get off in Oxford then get any of the buses that go through the P&R at Redbridge, get off in George Street and you are at the coach terminal there. Again your (online booked) coach fare includes the local bus fare. You can just turn up unbooked as well.

http://www.oxfordtube.com/londontube.php

http://www.oxfordbus.co.uk/main.php?page_id=28

G


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

commuter said:


> we have tickets for the Albert Hall June 2012 and a MH which is not LEZ compliant. Can anyone suggest a site with a decent transport link and outside the LEZ
> 
> Thanks for reading


We stop at the CC Site at Crystal Palace, good site and the bus service is regular and right in to the centre of London. Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Pet12 said:


> We stop at the CC Site at Crystal Palace, good site and the bus service is regular and right in to the centre of London. Pete


But Crystal Palace- brilliant site though it is- is in the LEZ.

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A couple of these sites are outside the LEZ
http://www.leevalleypark.org.uk/en/...ampsite_sewardstone/campsite_sewardstone.aspx


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You can park on our drive and Denise will run you to the station and I'll pick you up after. The station is Sittingbourne and it's about £25 for a cheap day return, which includes buses and tubes in London.

PM me if you're interested.

Joe


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the offer Joe. We'll have a chat and a think about what else we want to do while we're down there and get back to you asap


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the offer Joe. We'll have a chat and a think about what else we want to do while we're down there


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Grizzly said:


> Pet12 said:
> 
> 
> > We stop at the CC Site at Crystal Palace, good site and the bus service is regular and right in to the centre of London. Pete
> ...


Hi Grizzly
I never thought the LEZ went out that far, but you are right, we normally approach from the south through Crawley etc so I thought we were not subject to the zone, lucky it didn't apply to us. Pete


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

many thanks to all who took the time to reply to this thread. We have done a lot of searching and decided in the end to go to a hotel instead of taking the MH so we are only 0.8 miles from the Albert Hall so it should be a lot more relaxing in terms of travel.

We will on the lookout for rail tickets next. Any more advice welcome


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

p.s. we looked at getting a filter fitted to enable us to go inside the lez but the cost was prohibitive as it looked to be in excess of £3,000

I guess we need to look to include one next time we buy a MH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

commuter said:


> We will on the lookout for rail tickets next. Any more advice welcome


Do you have any Tesco vouchers ? We have exchanged them via this firm:

http://www.redspottedhanky.com/about-us/affiliates/tesco-clubcard/

and found the whole transaction clear and efficient. We could not buy them cheaper at the time through any other source- trust me ! We tried ! They were offering £1 worth of vouchers for £3 worth of tickets at the time and it's now £2: £3

G


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Grizzly - We do have some tesco vouchers and will look at that option ....... I also have a red spotted hanky


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

C&CC Hertford.

Rail into Liverpool street


----------

